# Recommended guitar techs in Toronto/GTA?



## Wilbur Bufferson (May 17, 2018)

Who do you trust with your most precious guitars? Someone who is top-shelf in terms of the nuances of setting up an electric guitar. I have a Gretsch and a Telecaster that need setting up. Nothing major, but I've lost confidence in my usual go-to and want the job done right. Thanks!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

What part of the GTA are you in?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

12th fret, shyboy, capsule.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

I like Zach at Electric Standard for my guitars and Tim at SuperFuzz for my amps. Luckily they're in the same space on Dundas near Dovercourt.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Mike Spicer at The Peghead in Hamilton. He’s usually got a pretty big backlog, so I generally only take vintage/high end gear to him.

Guys in the east end swear by Russ Lackey, formerly of the 12th Fret, aka @rustycaster


----------



## Dave B4 (Jan 11, 2020)

I’m really happy with the tech I use in Burlington. Check out his YouTube channel:









Ricks Workbench


Ricks workbench is a channel all about fixing and setting up guitars and Bass. If you want your guitar or bass featured on the channel and your in the greate...




www.youtube.com





The butterscotch Strat with black guard and maple board is mine!






PM me for his info, if you like


----------



## Wilbur Bufferson (May 17, 2018)

colchar said:


> What part of the GTA are you in?


Downtown Torana, Bathurst and Bloor area.

I've had mixed experiences with 12th Fret and Shyboy. Haven't personally taken a guitar to Capsule, and heard not the best things about Superfuzz. I've heard positive things about L'il Demon, but never taken a guitar there. Long and McQuade is hit and miss because they are so big. Junction Guitars is close, but again, no experience. Based on videos alone, I would drive to Stratford to see Mike McConville, but that would be a commitment and he's busy like Mike Spicer.


----------



## Wilbur Bufferson (May 17, 2018)

Anyone know someone else in Toronto?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Watch a few YT vids and DIY?
Once you understand the concept, it's not that difficult.


----------



## Wilbur Bufferson (May 17, 2018)

laristotle said:


> Watch a few YT vids and DIY?
> Once you understand the concept, it's not that difficult.


Believe me, I've watched loads of them  But I don't do fret and nut work, which is where I don't mind paying someone else to dig in.


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

I've heard good things about Steve's music in Toronto. Maybe give them a call to check it out.


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

If you ever go up to Markham, the tech at the L&M on Markham road is excellent. Rich McComb. I used to work with him and I have been taking my guitars to him since the 90s. Straight shooter, very skilled.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Brian Mascarin at Musicality









Mascarin Brian Guitar Repair - Musical Instrument Repair - Toronto


Find everything you need to know about Mascarin Brian Guitar Repair on Yellowpages.ca



www.yellowpages.ca


----------



## mturk (Nov 27, 2013)

Wilbur Bufferson said:


> Who do you trust with your most precious guitars? Someone who is top-shelf in terms of the nuances of setting up an electric guitar. I have a Gretsch and a Telecaster that need setting up. Nothing major, but I've lost confidence in my usual go-to and want the job done right. Thanks!


I second Brian Mascarin.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Dave Rheume. He's in Toronto somewhere. Check out his Youtube channel "Dave's world of fun stuff". You can probably get hold of him through that venue. He has some ties with Solo Music in Toronto also, so they may help you get in touch with him. As a bonus, you will likely see what he did to your guitar on video.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I sent a note to Dave Rheume saying I recommended him here. I cut and paste this from his reply.....

_call or text 416-526-7592. _

So, there's your contact info for a guitar tech in Toronto. Also a bass player with Luke and the Apostles, Penny Black, hangs with Greg Godovitz and crew amoung other notable Toronto/Ontario/Canadian musicians.


----------



## Wilbur Bufferson (May 17, 2018)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I sent a note to Dave Rheume saying I recommended him here. I cut and paste this from his reply.....
> 
> _call or text 416-526-7592. _
> 
> So, there's your contact info for a guitar tech in Toronto. Also a bass player with Luke and the Apostles, Penny Black, hangs with Greg Godovitz and crew amoung other notable Toronto/Ontario/Canadian musicians.


Thanks!


----------



## Cheech (Nov 20, 2021)

Roryfan said:


> Mike Spicer at The Peghead in Hamilton. He’s usually got a pretty big backlog, so I generally only take vintage/high end gear to him.
> 
> Guys in the east end swear by Russ Lackey, formerly of the 12th Fret, aka @rustycaster


Would you happen to know how to get a hold of Russ Lackey?. Thanks Frank.


----------



## Wilbur Bufferson (May 17, 2018)

Cheech said:


> Would you happen to know how to get a hold of Russ Lackey?. Thanks Frank.


I contacted him about four months ago and he told me he was moving out of Ontario to retire and was not taking on any new work...


----------



## Cheech (Nov 20, 2021)

Wilbur Bufferson said:


> I contacted him about four months ago and he told me he was moving out of Ontario to retire and was not taking on any new work...


Thank you.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

I've been extremely happy with Fred Gabrsek in Niagara on the Lake. He recently worked on my 3 electric guitars and found and corrected some issues that some other respected techs missed. I'll be going to Freddy from now on. 
It's a bit of a drive, but we'll worth it imo.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

In the east end of the GTA, I've recently been going to Jim (Sandman Dream Guitars on FB and Instagram). He's done some really good work on a couple of my guitars and also fixed an issue on my buddy's bass that many other places (e.g. L&M, 12th Fret, etc, etc.) were not able to address.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

Any DIY guys here? I wanted to ask a plain question, consult your experience please: can all guitars be "perfectly" or near-perfectly intonated? Is there always gonna be a couple trouble spots along the neck? or can you get it to near perfect pitch from fret to fret across the whole neck? You know what I am asking. It's kind of a broad question, and perhaps even philosophical. Is it possible to get near-perfect intonation across all strings all the way through the whole neck?


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Mutant_Guitar said:


> Any DIY guys here? I wanted to ask a plain question, consult your experience please: can all guitars be "perfectly" or near-perfectly intonated? Is there always gonna be a couple trouble spots along the neck? or can you get it to near perfect pitch from fret to fret across the whole neck? You know what I am asking. It's kind of a broad question, and perhaps even philosophical. Is it possible to get near-perfect intonation across all strings all the way through the whole neck?


No, but can your ears detect it? It’s an imperfect world due to a hundred variables. I’ve worked a few jobs that involved measurements, including land surveying. Each had an acceptable tolerance for imperfections.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

DaddyDog said:


> No, but can your ears detect it? It’s an imperfect world due to a hundred variables. I’ve worked a few jobs that involved measurements, including land surveying. Each had an acceptable tolerance for imperfections.


I get it, but I don't mean this in a relativist sense like "the world is imperfect". I get that, and I am fine with that. In peoples' experience is there always a couple trouble spots on the neck? Like if you iron out most of the issues, do they migrate elsewhere on the neck, or what? I'm just asking after experience and time-tested wisdom here. Doesn't have to be a scientific answer here, but maybe someone has an extraordinary amount of experience or wisdom in this regard.


----------



## myyykkee (Nov 25, 2018)

Mike carparelli is great, hes in Vaughan.


----------



## Davidian (Sep 8, 2008)

Xevyn said:


> In the east end of the GTA, I've recently been going to Jim (Sandman Dream Guitars on FB and Instagram). He's done some really good work on a couple of my guitars and also fixed an issue on my buddy's bass that many other places (e.g. L&M, 12th Fret, etc, etc.) were not able to address.


I used Sandman Dream Guitars (Jim) recently for a fret-end dress and fret polish for my Esquire. He did a _phenomenal_ job with the fret work as the guitar plays amazingly well now. Prompt, professional communication, quick turnaround time and super nice guy. Gladly recommend his work and I wouldn't go anywhere else, especially if you're in the east end.


----------



## Steveche (Nov 10, 2021)

Check out Twelfth Fret (12fret). Their guitar techs are amazing. Located in the east end of Toronto.


----------



## tyler (Jan 11, 2020)

Currently struggling with this….have used 12th Fret before, but they’re currently working a 4 week turnaround time. I’m in the east end of Toronto and they’re super convenient. Was going to try Sandman, but Pickering is a bit inconvenient.


----------



## diyfabtone (Mar 9, 2016)

bolero said:


> Brian Mascarin at Musicality
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've used Brian for the last 7 years and his work is excellent. He's usually busy so it may take longer to get in his schedule.


----------



## Steveche (Nov 10, 2021)

tyler said:


> Currently struggling with this….have used 12th Fret before, but they’re currently working a 4 week turnaround time. I’m in the east end of Toronto and they’re super convenient. Was going to try Sandman, but Pickering is a bit inconvenient.


It's been like that for years based on my experience. Small shop with high demand so it is what it is I guess. Great guys. Amazing repairs too, you can see some of their work on their IG. The wait time is actually what forced me to learn how to do my own basic pickup swaps.


----------



## tyler (Jan 11, 2020)

Anyone have any experience here?



http://www.stringemupguitarrepairs.com/


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Anyone have any recommendations for a guitar tech out in Halton/Peel region? I have a few guitars that need a proper setup, and quite honestly I just don’t have the time.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

Voxguy76 said:


> Anyone have any recommendations for a guitar tech out in Halton/Peel region? I have a few guitars that need a proper setup, and quite honestly I just don’t have the time.


You may also want to try Smitty at MJS Pickups. Although he is mainly known for his pickups, he did a really nice setup on my Tele while I was having him replace the pickups. A few other musicians in the area seem to bring their guitars to him...there were a few other guys who came by to pickup their guitars while I was waiting and they swore by his work.

He's located in the 403 and Winston Churchill area.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Xevyn said:


> You may also want to try Smitty at MJS Pickups. Although he is mainly known for his pickups, he did a really nice setup on my Tele while I was having him replace the pickups. A few other musicians in the area seem to bring their guitars to him...there were a few other guys who came by to pickup their guitars while I was waiting and they swore by his work.
> 
> He's located in the 403 and Winston Churchill area.


All true except Smitty will only work on them if you're a pickup customer (I've been a customer for a few years). However, earlier this month, Smitty told me The Guitar Shop on Lakeshore in Mississauga has a new repair guy. I may try him out for a few set ups, or small mods. Worth checking out.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

Voxguy76 said:


> Anyone have any recommendations for a guitar tech out in Halton/Peel region? I have a few guitars that need a proper setup, and quite honestly I just don’t have the time.


I forgot to also mention "The Guitar World" (Mississauga location). The owner Jim and his crew there are really good guys and they have brought back to life some Epiphone's that I've had that were in rough shape. Smitty would be my first choice but if he's only available for pickup customers then Jim would be the next person that I'd take my guitar to in the west end.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Anyone know of someone east of Toronto, preferably around Oshawa area for a simple truss rod adjustment, string height, intonation set-up?


----------

